# Led lighting



## elie2wins (Jan 23, 2016)

i was recently doing this same research and from recent experience, i can say that for living rooms and bedrooms, youre better off with warm white which is in the 3000k range. Bedrooms are meant for relaxing and you will not get that with daylight white. For bathrooms and kitchens you can do daylight white, 5000-6000k range. Porch lights can go either way but id probably go with daylight white

checkout this guide to led lighting your rooms
https://www.earthled.com/blogs/ligh...best-led-light-bulb-for-any-room-in-your-home


----------



## Machinist26 (Oct 16, 2015)

3100k LED's work well for general use. I much prefer daylight 5000k, and they're superior for task lighting, but I find most people think they're harsh and uninviting.


----------



## tommy16 (Mar 4, 2016)

elie2wins said:


> i was recently doing this same research and from recent experience, i can say that for living rooms and bedrooms, youre better off with warm white which is in the 3000k range. Bedrooms are meant for relaxing and you will not get that with daylight white. For bathrooms and kitchens you can do daylight white, 5000-6000k range. Porch lights can go either way but id probably go with daylight white


also use the daylight LED for any task area in any room.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

6000K is going to have a bluish look....

2700K is going to look yellow....


----------

